# Mit Spaß in den warmen Winter x 23



## krawutz (22 Dez. 2015)

​


*Denken wir aber auch an all jene, die ihr letztes Hemd und ihre letzte Hose verloren haben !*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

*Aber trösten sollen uns die Worte des bekannten Kirchentordesigners Martin Luther :

„Wes’ Leib ist ohn’ irdische Last, des’ Sinn wird froh und frei.“
*


*In diesem Sinne : "Ski heil !" oder "Wasser marsch !" oder ...*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

Eher "Wasser marsch"  :thx: dir


----------



## UTux (22 Dez. 2015)

:thx: für die Skihasen.


----------



## wolf2000 (22 Dez. 2015)

Alles Kunstschnee..


----------



## Weltenbummler (23 Dez. 2015)

Echt super sind die Bilder.


----------



## comatron (23 Dez. 2015)

Luther hatte wohl Recht : Die Hemd-und-Hose-Verlierer sehen doch ziemlich glücklich aus.


----------

